# Il terzino più forte al mondo?



## Renegade (18 Agosto 2015)

Lo apro dopo uno scambio di pareri avuto con il Dumba. Chi è il terzino più forte al mondo? Il mio nome è* David Alaba*. Ottima tecnica, eccellente in entrambe le fasi, bel tiro e poche sbavature.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Lo apro dopo uno scambio di pareri avuto con il Dumba. Chi è il terzino più forte al mondo? Il mio nome è* David Alaba*. Ottima tecnica, eccellente in entrambe le fasi, bel tiro e poche sbavature.



D'accordo per ora, ma a breve il più forte al mondo sarà Baba, è un fenomeno, sempre che Mourinho non faccia cavolate e lo utilizzi con costanza.


----------



## Renegade (18 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> *D'accordo per ora*, ma a breve il più forte al mondo sarà Baba, è un fenomeno, sempre che Mourinho non faccia cavolate e lo utilizzi con costanza.



Non mi delude mai lei <3

*Comunque ho commesso una dimenticanza incredibile. Volevo specificare per lo più che la discussione verteva sui terzini sinistri. Perché in generale il migliore per me è Lahm. Quindi rispettivamente Alaba a SX e Lahm a DX.*

Per il futuro occhio a sottovalutare il vostro Digne, mia cara. E terrei d'occhio anche Aurier, un mostro.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2015)

Ad oggi in un ragionamento a 360 gradi è senza dubbio Lahm.


----------



## Renegade (18 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ad oggi in un ragionamento a 360 gradi è senza dubbio Lahm.



E a sinistra?


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E a sinistra?



Lahm, tanto gioca da entrambe le parti alla grandissima. 

Se proprio vuoi un altro nome dico Marcelo, da quando con Mou ha imparato a difendere mi piace tantissimo. Se parliamo di giovani sicuramente Alaba.


----------



## Renegade (18 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lahm, tanto gioca da entrambe le parti alla grandissima.
> 
> Se proprio vuoi un altro nome dico Marcelo, da quando con Mou ha imparato a difendere mi piace tantissimo. Se parliamo di giovani sicuramente Alaba.



Il fatto che Lahm sia superiore a tutti anche quando gioca a SX fa capire la sua grandezza.

Terrei comunque d'occhio:
Digne
Kurzawa
Masuaku
Baba

Forse il problema è perlopiù sulla fascia destra, dove c'è poco.


----------



## Djici (18 Agosto 2015)

Torno in questo topic perche stavo per continuare l'OT nel altro.
Con quello scritto sotto non dico che i migliori siano per forza i terzini offensivi, ma dico che sono loro su chi si deve puntare :



Renegade ha scritto:


> No. Tutte le big hanno terzini di spinta perché il terzino più abile in fase difensiva che offensiva si sta estinguendo o si è estinto del tutto. Già è difficile trovare ottimi elementi per il ruolo di terzino in generale...



Si stanno estinguendo perche inutili.
Non e che non nascono piu terzini forti in fase difensiva... ma e proprio che li allenano in modo da essere utili... e quindi di attacare.
Quelli che non ci riescono non li guardano proprio.

Stessa e identica cosa per i trequartisti.
Non e che non nascono piu giocatori con visione di gioco e qualita e ultimo passaggio.
Ma questi giocatori sono diventati inutili in questo momento. Allenatori e CT preferiscono avere un trequartista meno forte tecnicamente ma che fisicamente e capace di tornare a coprire o preferscono un trequartista con grande progressione, veloce.

I lenti come Honda in quale squadra importanta li trovi ?

Si chiama SELEZIONE NATURALE 
Chi e in grado in adattarsi alle esigenze del momento sopravivve.
Chi non e in grado deve sparire.

L'unico modo per loro di sopravivvere e un cambiamento ambientale/climatico : un allenatore che propone idee tattiche "nuove" con li altri che provano a fare la stessa cosa come hanno provato a fare come Sacchi e Rijkaard/Guardiola.


----------



## de sica (18 Agosto 2015)

Strano che nessuno ha nominato ancora alex sandro, visto che l'ha preso la juve. L'avessimo preso noi sarebbe stato etichettato come cesso esotico alla taiwo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2015)

1. Marcelo
2. Alaba
3. Alex Sandro
4. Jordi Alba
5. Shaw


----------



## pennyhill (18 Agosto 2015)

Provoco  Alaba fa il terzino?

Nella scorsa stagione l'ho visto giocare: Terzino sinistro, esterno a farsi tutta la fascia con la difesa a 3, centrale mancino in una difesa a 3, nei 2 di centrocampo, anche come "regista" (nel bayern e in nazionale), mezz'ala di centrocampo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Provoco  Alaba fa il terzino?
> 
> Nella scorsa stagione l'ho visto giocare: Terzino sinistro, esterno a farsi tutta la fascia con la difesa a 3, centrale mancino in una difesa a 3, nei 2 di centrocampo, anche come "regista" (nel bayern e in nazionale), mezz'ala di centrocampo.


Certo che fa il terzino, però Guardiola è un po' pazzerello.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Provoco  Alaba fa il terzino?
> 
> Nella scorsa stagione l'ho visto giocare: Terzino sinistro, esterno a farsi tutta la fascia con la difesa a 3, centrale mancino in una difesa a 3, nei 2 di centrocampo, anche come "regista" (nel bayern e in nazionale), mezz'ala di centrocampo.



Guardiola fa cosi un pò con tutti, vuole una squadra universale.


----------



## Djici (18 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 1. Marcelo
> 2. Alaba
> 3. Alex Sandro
> 4. Jordi Alba
> 5. Shaw



Perfetto.


----------



## mèuris (18 Agosto 2015)

Personalmente, trovo che sia una bella lotta tra Lahm e Alaba. A livello di straripanza direi quest'ultimo, che forse ruba più l'occhio e ha più propensione offensiva, ma come universalità direi il tedesco,che forse, in una valutazione complessiva, tenderei a privilegiare. Diciamo che il Bayern,a terzini, non è messo malino,dai&#55357;&#56842; se solo giocassero nei loro ruoli...&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## mèuris (18 Agosto 2015)

Personalmente, trovo che sia una bella lotta tra Lahm e Alaba. A livello di straripanza direi quest'ultimo, che forse ruba più l'occhio e ha più propensione offensiva, ma come universalità direi il tedesco,che forse, in una valutazione complessiva, tenderei a privilegiare. Diciamo che il Bayern,a terzini, non è messo malino,dai se solo giocassero nei loro ruoli...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (18 Agosto 2015)

Marcelo a sinistra, Ivanovic a destra


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Marcelo a sinistra, Ivanovic a destra



Ci sta Marcelo, ma Ivanovic non credo, anche se è molto forte


----------



## pennyhill (18 Agosto 2015)

1. Marcelo
2. Ivanovic
3. Ricardo Rodriguez
4. Juanfran
5. Alex Sandro/Filipe Luis

Mi piange il cuore per Zabaleta, 12 mesi fa l'avrei messo nei primi 3 posti


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2015)

Ovviamente Marcelo.

Molto distanti gli altri, a sorpresa nella top 10 Darmian e Florenzi


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Torno in questo topic perche stavo per continuare l'OT nel altro.
> Con quello scritto sotto non dico che i migliori siano per forza i terzini offensivi, ma dico che sono loro su chi si deve puntare :
> 
> Si stanno estinguendo perche inutili.
> ...



Ma come inutili... Si stanno estinguendo perché ormai ne sono rimasti solo due esemplari, Lahm e Ivanovic, ma soprattutto perché ormai si punta ad una fase difensiva corale e non alla capacità individuale del difensore. E' anche uno dei motivi per cui molti dei migliori difensori di oggi possono risultare meno preparati nell'1 vs 1 con l'avversario e nella marcatura a uomo. E tra l'altro i terzini offensivamente forti mostrano tutt'oggi lacune palesi quando tocca difendere e non si ha possesso palla. Sui trequartisti semplicemente gli allenatori preferiscono spacciarli per esterni. Ma questo accadeva anche negli anni 90, dove gente come Boban era penalizzata dai moduli. Però guarda caso i migliori trequartisti al mondo; Ozil, James Rodriguez e Pastore sono trequartisti che prediligono la visione di gioco, l'ultimo passaggio e la tecnica in generale piuttosto che la mobilità o i'inserimento. Ciò detto, non vedo perché dibattere su una preferenza. Neanch'io ho detto che i terzini difensivi sono migliori, ho detto che li *preferisco*.



DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Marcelo a sinistra, Ivanovic a destra



Sottovalutatissimo Ivanovic. Me l'ero completamente scordato. Ecco, lui è un profilo di terzino che a me piace moltissimo. Molto bravo in difesa e letale su palla inattiva. Gol pesantissimi. Ricordo ancora quando si parlava di lui al Milan..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> 1. Marcelo
> 2. Ivanovic
> 3. *Ricardo Rodriguez*
> 4. Juanfran
> ...


L'ho scordato completamente, lo metto al posto di Shaw e sopra Jordi Alba.

1. Marcelo
2. Alaba
3. Alex Sandro
4. R. Rodriguez
5. Jordi Alba


----------



## pennyhill (19 Agosto 2015)

Quindi la vera crisi c'è nel settore terzini destri.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Quindi la vera crisi c'è nel settore terzini destri.



In effetti chi cè , apparte i soliti noti?


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

A destra oltre Lahm ci sarà da vedere Danilo. Ma il mio pupillo è Aurier, credo si rivelerà fortissimo nei prossimi anni. Anche Dani Alves a 33 anni è sempre fortissimo. Anche se difensivamente non ne parliamo...


----------



## pennyhill (19 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> In effetti chi cè , apparte i soliti noti?



Io ho citato Juafran, Ivanovic e Zabaleta, due classe 85 e un 84. Lo stesso Dani Alves è 83, Maicon 81, Srna è 82
di "giovani" Santiago Arias, Zappacosta, De Sciglio, Danilo, Aurier, Carvajal, Opare (90), Yedlin, Coleman (88), Darmian (89), Carvajal, Mario Fernandes, poi boh

Aurier e Darmian se devo fare due nomi, aspettando Danilo.


----------



## Snake (19 Agosto 2015)

Marcelo rafforza la sua candidatura


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Agosto 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Io ho citato Juafran, Ivanovic e Zabaleta, due classe 85 e un 84. Lo stesso Dani Alves è 83, Maicon 81, Srna è 82
> di "giovani" Santiago Arias, Zappacosta, De Sciglio, Danilo, Aurier, Carvajal, Opare (90), Yedlin, Coleman (88), Darmian (89), Carvajal, Mario Fernandes, poi boh
> 
> Aurier e Darmian se devo fare due nomi, aspettando Danilo.


Vero , mazza quanti ne ho dimenticati


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Marcelo rafforza la sua candidatura


----------

